# 7th Annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 21st 2011 Arlington Hts, IL



## bikeman76 (Aug 3, 2011)

7th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held Sunday August 21st 2011 at Village CycleSport 1313 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL from 9:00AM to 2:00PM. $20 for swap spaces and $5 for show bike entry (Trophies and Ribbons awarded).

This show is well attended. Many great show bikes will be on display and huge swap area with great deals !
Food, restrooms, music and lots of fun for all !

Rumor has it Newsletter by John himself may be there ! Check out his new Middleweight Book. It's Awesome !

Any questions call Joe at 847-398-1650 or E-mail bikeman76@msn.com .
Hope to see you there !

Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 14, 2011)

The fender doctor will be there!
Wes pinchot


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 15, 2011)

*1941 Colson Bullnose *

I will be there, with lots of smalls and my recently picked, super straight '41 Bullnose for sale!


----------



## chitown (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be there! Nice to have one just a few miles from home. Got a lot of polishing to do in the next couple days. Sorting parts to bring too.

Chris


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 31, 2011)

Good turnout, beautiful weather.
This was a great show and swap meet. 
Good turnout of vendors. 
VILLAGE CYCLE also had many bike classic bikes on display.
And there were many trophies for show bikes. 
Pictures of bikes winning awards will be in next issue of (NBJ) news letter by john.
Any one taking pictures at the meet are invited to share with CABE members on this posting.
Many thanks to Joe for having the show.
See you there next year.
Wes Pinchot
Fender Doctor


----------



## mason_man (Sep 1, 2011)

I talked to John this past saturday and got signed up to his newsletter.Looking forward to my first newsletter.Pics please. Ray


----------

